# Doctrines



## a_majoor (2 Dec 2005)

Canada is officialy comitted to Manouevre Warfare as our doctrine, but there isn't any really succinct descriptions of what it is. This is a related doctrine ("Deep Battle"), for comparison:



> Tukhachevskii's Deep Battle theory has five elements:
> 
> 1) Tactical units are instruments to support operational maneuver;
> 
> ...



Very succinct and easy to understand and apply.


----------



## a_majoor (4 Dec 2005)

Futuristic "swarming" doctrines could be developed from this:

http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/13.12/warning_pr.html



> If national safety - the ability to respond to hurricanes, terrorist attacks, earthquakes - depends on the execution of explicit plans, on soldierly obedience, and on showy security drills, then a decentralized security scheme is useless. But if it depends on improvised reactions to unknown threats, that's a different story. A deeply textured, unmapped system is hard to bring down. A system that encourages improvisation is quick to recover. Ubiquitous networks of warning may constitute our own asymmetrical advantage, and, like the terrorist networks that occasionally carry out spectacular attacks, their power remains obscure until they're called into action.


----------

